# GenieGo for iOS v2.2.x - Issues/Discussion



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*What's New*

The DIRECTV nomad app is now the DIRECTV GenieGo app.
Now instantly stream recordings on your HD DVR anywhere you have a Wi-Fi Internet connection without having to be on the home network. Just click "Watch Now" on any program in your Playlist to start watching instantly.
Set programs to prepare for download while you are away from home so they are ready for download when you arrive home.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Turns out my iPad app, though it said it updated, was an older version. I had to delete it manually from the iPad, and then it upgraded to the new version. Haven't had a chance to try it on an outside WiFi connection.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

iOS v2.2.116 

Issue: Transcoding Slowness
I started to transcode 4 shows last night at about 1:30 am (2 one-hour shows and 2 two-hour shows). I started to watch recordings via MRV from the serving DVR and as I understand it, that would cause the transcodings to be paused. I stopped watching recordings at 3:30 am. When I got up at 7:30 am and checked my iPad, I found that it was just finishing transcoding the second one-hour show and hadn't even started on the two-hour shows. By that time, it should have been able to transcode both one-hour shows and at least one of the two-hour shows.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can help me with this problem. I transferred a bunch of Letterman's to my ipad before the update but for some reason the GenieGo/Nomad didn't transfer the entire hour, some are 15 minutes, 40, etc. They're full size on my DVR. If I delete them & re-download they'll still be short. Is there anyway to delete the programs on the GenieGo/Nomad unit itself? The 30 second reset doesn't delete programming. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me with this problem. I transferred a bunch of Letterman's to my ipad before the update but for some reason the GenieGo/Nomad didn't transfer the entire hour, some are 15 minutes, 40, etc. They're full size on my DVR. If I delete them & re-download they'll still be short. Is there anyway to delete the programs on the GenieGo/Nomad unit itself? *The 30 second reset doesn't delete programming. Thanks!*


A 2-minute reset will wipe programming as well. All of it, tho. There's no way to selectively delete.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Well that seemed to work, thanks! Now let's see if they download completely.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> Well that seemed to work, thanks! Now let's see if they download completely.


Ya. You may find it happening again. We've had episodes of some severe weather here in NY the past week and I just watched an episode of Chopped that showed a full hour in the progress bar, but was missing about 16 minutes (the entire second round) in the middle of the show. There's no way GenieGo would have been able to transcode that without an issue, I'll bet.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I must be working because now 2 hours later one episode is still transcoding!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I cant find the iPad version.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I cant find the iPad version.


The iPad version is the iPhone version used at 2x for the GUI, but video playback is properly sized and scaled for the iPad screen.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Steve said:


> The iPad version is the iPhone version used at 2x for the GUI, but video playback is properly sized and scaled for the iPad screen.


oh, thanks


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Any ideas on speeding up the transcoding, it's taking about 18 hours to transcode 1 hour of programming?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> Any ideas on speeding up the transcoding, it's taking about 18 hours to transcode 1 hour of programming?


Transcoding usually takes real time plus a few minutes to copy, so 64-65 minutes for a 1-hour show, e.g.

Unless the host DVR's been serving other content in the home for the past 18 hours, meaning the GenieGo device sees it as "busy", I would guess there's an issue with the original recording you're trying to transcode. Either that, or there's a handshaking issue between that DVR and the Genie device, in which case a reboot of both may be in order. Just my .02.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

The "Late Shows" are on my bedroom DVR & I have been having trouble watching shows from my bedroom unit in the kitchen. I'm going to switch Letterman to the lving room DVR as soon as I finish this note, I'll let you know if that helps.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Try Leno in the meantime! 

:rolling:

Did you get the transcoding squared away?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> The "Late Shows" are on my bedroom DVR & I have been having trouble watching shows from my bedroom unit in the kitchen. I'm going to switch Letterman to the lving room DVR as soon as I finish this note, I'll let you know if that helps.


Sounds like you need to get your WHDVR issues resolved first. Whatever's causing the problems watching shows from that DVR is likely also causing problems transcoding shows from that DVR.

I'd start by running a system test on that bedroom DVR, and if it passes, then rebooting it. Menu-Settings-Info-Run Test


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Sounds like you need to get your WHDVR issues resolved first. Whatever's causing the problems watching shows from that DVR is likely also causing problems transcoding shows from that DVR.
> 
> I'd start by running a system test on that bedroom DVR, and if it passes, then rebooting it. Menu-Settings-Info-Run Test


Also, if your bedroom DVR happens to be an HR24-500, there is a known issue with Genie transcoding.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Transcoding is still really slow.
I'll check on the model number.
I've had problems with whole house & Directv says "yes it's a problem" but refuses to help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

For troubleshooting, I come here, not to DIRECTV.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

So I just ordered a Genie DVR, it'll end up costing me 40 bucks. I'm wondering how much of a pain in the butt that'll be! :eek2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dunno, but you got a good deal!


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> So I just ordered a Genie DVR, it'll end up costing me 40 bucks. I'm wondering how much of a pain in the butt that'll be! :eek2:


A pretty big one, first time I wanted to order they said I needed a new multiswitch, but this time they said I didn't. Well lo & behold I need a new one, at least they're comping the service call!


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I may have found a solution to slow transcoding & incomplete downloading issue. I've started recording shows that I know I'll want to transfer to my iPad in SD rather than HD. I've only transferred one Letterman so far but it's the first episode that has downloaded completely since I upgraded the Nomad software to the GenieGo software. Before only the first 30-40 minutes would download to my tablet.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> I think I may have found a solution to slow transcoding & incomplete downloading issue. I*'ve started recording shows that I know I'll want to transfer to my iPad in SD rather than HD.* I've only transferred one Letterman so far but it's the first episode that has downloaded completely since I upgraded the Nomad software to the GenieGo software. Before only the first 30-40 minutes would download to my tablet.


Just my .02, but that's a band-aid rather than a cure. There's no reason an HD show should cause incomplete GenieGo transcodes.

RE: Nomad vs GenieGo client software, the client software won't affect the device's ability to transcode a show completely either, unless you click the "cancel" button before the transcode completes.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to agree with Steve. I've had a GenieGo / Nomad for 2+years and I think I've had one HD program that refused to transcode. However, in watching it, there were multiple glitches and missing minutes in the recording.

I would look for something else in the network causing problems or reset the geniego completely - that's fixed a number of problems in all the GG threads.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I've done a 2 minute reset several times & that hasn't fixed the problem. It's working now, I can't believe I'll be able to tell the difference between SD & HD on my iPad. I'm not going for perfection, I just want the damn thing to work!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

alexcohen said:


> I think I may have found a solution to slow transcoding & incomplete downloading issue. *I've started recording shows that I know I'll want to transfer to my iPad in SD rather than HD [...]*





Steve said:


> Just my .02, but that's a band-aid rather than a cure. There's no reason an HD show should cause incomplete GenieGo transcodes.





alexcohen said:


> I've done a 2 minute reset several times & that hasn't fixed the problem. It's working now, *I can't believe I'll be able to tell the difference between SD & HD on my iPad*. I'm not going for perfection, I just want the damn thing to work!


Sorry. I should have made it clearer. It's not that you'll get better picture quality transcoding HD vs. SD. The issue is if you can't routinely transcode HD you've got a bigger system issue that needs to be resolved, since what you're experiencing is an uncommon problem.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I have some weak links in my network so that's part of the problem, I can't get both the TWC internet & Directv hook-ups in the same area so I have to use a wifi adaptor to connect internet to Directv. The only way I could have them connected right now is to have cable visible in my living room & I don't want that. Guy's coming today to put in new dish, multi-switch, Genie, etc. so maybe it will all work better. BTW: There actually is a difference between SD & HD on my iPad, believe it or not!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, I believe it. Anytime an image is changed (think of each frame as an image) be it resized or compressed, it loses a bit of something in sharpness and clarity, though often imperceptible on tiny screens. So, downrezzing from HD will be sharper than downrezzing from SD, all other things being equal.


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

Directv just called to say the technician will be late, what a shock.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just upgraded to the new version where the app is now listed in iTunes as GenieGo. Surprisingly, even though I am away from home, I was able to connect back to my home network for OOH connectivity and see all shows downloaded after performing the upgrade.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's great news! Up to now, it's been a big risk upgrading while away from your home network.


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

I cannot get my OTA recordings to show up on my Genie. Any ideas?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

stoutman said:


> I cannot get my OTA recordings to show up on my Genie. Any ideas?


Yes. As of now, they are blocked out.


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

"as of now".. should I be hopeful this will change?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably not.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably make sense to follow the court case of that outfit in NY - dang the name escapes this moment....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Probably make sense to follow the court case of that outfit in NY - dang the name escapes this moment....


Aero??


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

'Zackly! Aero it is.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes. As of now, they are blocked out.


Really? Now I have to record things on 2 channels if I want access? WTF! Maybe I should have gone with a sling box :bang


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You don't _*have to*_ do that.


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

I am spoiled and have all the toys. Slingbox for TWC and one for Directv plus Genie. Also, Apple TV and Roku for fun.

I live by the adage that the person who dies with the most toys....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

stoutman said:


> I am spoiled and have all the toys. Slingbox for TWC and one for Directv plus Genie. Also, Apple TV and Roku for fun.
> 
> I live by the adage that the person who dies with the most toys....


is dead.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

iOS v2.2.117

Issue: Streaming Hiccups
Tried to stream an episode of Under the Dome while on my home network. The video would pause every 5 seconds or so for a few seconds. Made it unwatchable.

Issue: Downloading Slowness
As I then remembered that I had that series transcoded, I went ahead and tried to download 2 episodes of Under the Dome and 1 episode of Covert Affairs. It started to download an episode of Under the Dome. It spent 4 minutes calculating the time remaining and then popped up that it was going to take 48 minutes. The time started to fluctuate and actually increased to 51 minutes. I've included a screen shot of the download screen.









- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> *iOS v2.2.117 *
> 
> *Issue: Streaming Hiccups*
> Tried to stream an episode of Under the Dome while on my home network. The video would pause every 5 seconds or so for a few seconds. Made it unwatchable.
> ...


Apparently the GenieGo is very sensitive with regard to the Wifi signal. I was trying to perform the download while sitting on my deck, where I get 2 out of 3 bars on my iPad. I was having no issues with anything else I was doing via wifi, including watching a video on Facebook. As soon as I went inside and got 3 bars on my iPad, the time for downloading dropped significantly, although it did not download an episode in 5 minutes (more like 10-15).

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I added a switch/Access Point in front of GenieGo this morning for some additional connectivity in the basement and later found that both IOS and PC clients report that OOH is not configured although my router shows 8082-8085 forwarded to the IP of GG. There have been no changes in the router since OOH was working and those changes were made by the clients.

I deleted them and tried the setup with both IOS and PC current clients. The IOS check comes back too quickly to test anything when the PC test takes a minute or so and both fail.

The setup on the PC client says it fails but 8084/85 are back in the router. IOS puts 8082/83 back in but still reports fail.

The PC client asks for router type and credentials, the IOS goes without asking anything.

And the directv.com/geniego/router page doesn't list DD-WRT when both clients do.

Edit: A router reboot fixed it. . . never had to do that before.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Still finding that downloading is taking a lot longer than I think it should. Sitting downstairs near my router, I am finding that it is downloading at a rate of 1.6 MB/sec, however, if I go upstairs, that will drop to about half of that and it takes about 10-15 minutes to download a 1 hour episode. My wireless signal is not dropping that much when I go upstairs, so I'm not sure what is causing the huge drop-off in transfer rate.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Any wireless phones that aren't DECT? Run insider and see if there are competing local wireless.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Any wireless phones that aren't DECT? Run insider and see if there are competing local wireless.


I'll have to look into it some more. I started downloading 8 episodes of Ripper Street last night. The first episode downloaded in 20+ minutes. When I got up in the morning (about 8 hrs later) I found that it had just completed downloading the second episode. I went downstairs with my iPad and the remaining 6 downloaded about a 1/2 hour.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Something (besides yourself!) must have gone to sleep! ?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Issue: Low Space Warning Inaccurate / Completed Downloads Missing
I'm not sure how the app determines if you have enough free space, but it is not accurate. I was in the process of downloading about 20 episodes, to include 6 episodes of Copper. I then decided to add in 8 episodes of Ripper Street. When I selected the first episode of Ripper Street, I got a pop-up that stated I did not have enough free space. I removed some music and tried again and the 8 episodes were added to my Download Queue. This morning, I checked my queue and after moving downstairs near my router, it showed that it was downloading and I even got the little banners that my shows had downloaded. However, when I got to where I was traveling and I pulled up my GenieGo client playlist, I had only 5 episodes of Copper and none of Ripper Street. In checking my free space, I found I only have 1.5 GB of space left. So, even though it said it was downloading and was successful, it really wasn't.

Now, I could get by without Ripper Street, however, with Copper the one episode I am missing is, of course, the first one!


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

ISSUE: geniego app on laptop, iPhone and iPad can not see the HR24 in my network. They can all see and playback recordings on the HR21 and the HR44 just fine. The HR24 is available in playlist on the Directv for iPad application.

Reset of the geniego will bring the HR24 playlist visible for about 3 minutes. Attempts to play anything during this time just stay at initial screen.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just wanted to point out that the GenieGo app worked flawlessly on my iPad this past week. I used it completely off-line and along with the app loading quickly, playback of all shows was flawless. The only issue is that using the TimeBar to FF is almost impossible. It skips forward or backwards in incremements of 1 minute and 3 seconds and trying to sometimes pick the start point can be a little difficult. I found myself having to use the TimeBar to skip ahead or backwards again after I took my finger off of it since I guess I fat-fingered it and it jumped to the next minute.

*Feature Request: TrickPlay Functions / Progressive TimeBar*
I would again like to ask for true TrickPlay functionality be added to the TrickPlay functions. This would include the ability to Skip Ahead 30 seconds and Skip Back 6 seconds. Also, it would be nice to be able to use the TImeBar to perform a progressive FF or RW, where if you drag left/right near the TimeBar it would skip time at a high rate of speed, whereas, if you moved your finger lower on the screen and then left/right, the speed of the FF/RW would be slower. I believe the built-in iOS video player has this ability.

- Merg


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Attempted to access geniego from *multiple wifi hot spots* never loaded playlist after many minutes of loading content message, performed same task on 4G and playlist loaded fast So it appears OOH access is correctly configured however dont understand why wifi hotspot could never get access


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

spidey said:


> Attempted to access geniego from *multiple wifi hot spots* never loaded playlist after many minutes of loading content message, performed same task on 4G and playlist loaded fast So it appears OOH access is correctly configured however dont understand why wifi hotspot could never get access


It depends on which wifi hotspot you are trying to use.

Here is my experience testing OOH:

When I first tried OOH from a local McDonalds, the video wouldn't start playing even after waiting several minutes
probably too slow of a connection speed.

Next day, I went to a Starbucks, it worked very well - as if I was streaming from inside my home network.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Interesting thing happened today.i reset the geniego about an hour later access it from iPad and the hr24 playlist was visible. I started playing something just fine so ended it. Came back later and playlist is gone.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

In addition to speedtests, you can use telnet to see if you're getting through back to your home network. . .

Before you leave home, check your external IP by www.whatismyip.com and write that down . . . or if you have a dynamic dns setting you can use that.

Away from home, use telnet in DOS or something like iTelnet on the iPad and

in DOS:

telnet <external IP> 8082 (or 8083) and you should get a 'connected' -- it will eventually time out. If you get connected on both ports and the speed is sufficient, GG OOH should work.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

well from OOH I can refresh playlist just fine on 4G network so I know some port is open to query that. Just seems that on wifi it never shows the playlist. I have now tried at about 4 different wifi locations at various restaurants etc that provide wifi access.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

spidey said:


> well from OOH I can refresh playlist just fine on 4G network so I know some port is open to query that. Just seems that on wifi it never shows the playlist. I have now tried at about 4 different wifi locations at various restaurants etc that provide wifi access


Spidey,

No error messages to report?

*Important: * Have you tried exiting the app completely (using red - Minus sign) and then restarting it from scratch? -This worked for me.
-do this once you are OOH at restaurant.

Try the app using the above method, if that doesn't work try the method a second or third time from the same location.
The second time was the charm for me on the initial OOH access.

Have you checked these..

Access your DVR playlist
To access your HD DVR playlist from your computer or mobile application, you must enable
Whole-Home playlist sharing and external device access on your HD DVR.
• Share your playlist:
- Go to Menu > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Whole-Home > Share Playlist.
- Set Share Playlist to "Yes."
• Allow access from an external device:
.- Go to Menu > Parental, Fav's & Setup > System Setup > Whole-Home > External Device.
- Change External Access from "Block" to "Allow."
- Change Recordings from "Block" to "Allow."

Resetting the GenieGO™
On the front panel behind the cap is a red reset button. This button has two types of resets
that are initiated by pressing and holding the button.
• Press for 3 seconds: restart the GenieGO (cycles power off and on)
• Press for 30 seconds and release: remove user-configurable options (all user settings set back
to default and content is kept)

- I recall there is also a 2-minute reset but that resets everything back to factory defaults and
you will lose ALL of your content

Got a Starbucks nearby? That connection worked very well here for me.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Just tested to make sure ports are open using open port test tool on internet. I dont see a red minus sign on the iPhone app. Interesting thing is even if I run port config on my iPad if I do a test out of home access I get test failed.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

unistalled application on iPad reinstalled and now saying OOH is ok. So far all I have tested for OOH is my iPhone not the iPad. I am going to see if I can borrow my neighbors wifi to test OOH easier


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

spidey said:


> unistalled application on iPad reinstalled and now saying OOH is ok. So far all I have tested for OOH is my iPhone not the iPad. I am going to see if I can borrow my neighbors wifi to test OOH easier


By uninstalling and re-installing the app you basically performed the procedure below the hard way.

To completely kill or stop an App from running in the background on an iOS device - follow these steps:

1. Push the home (round) button on your device twice (like a double-click on a mouse)
2. You will now see an area at the bottom of the screen - this area shows which Apps are still running in the background.
3. Press down on any of the icons in this area and hold for a few seconds
4. All of the icons in this area should now wiggle or vibrate and have a Red Circle with a Minus sign in the upper Left corner of the icon.
5. Touch each red minus sign and that App's icon will now disappear - you have stopped the App from running.
6. Press the home button once to get back to normal operating mode.
7. Restart the GenieGo App

*Remember - You should perform this procedure once you are OOH.

Here is a screen shot of the red minus sign on an iPhone (works the same way on an iPad)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tbolt said:


> photo.PNG
> 
> By uninstalling and re-installing the app you basically performed the procedure below the hard way.


Not necessarily. all this does is remove the app from the RAM. uninstalling the app removes all traces of the app and data if the user so chooses. This sometimes is necessary to remove corrupted apps

You will notice that sometimes DEVs recommend and uninstall of the app instead of an "upgrade"

this will become more of a "headache" once Apple allows delta upgrades if DEVs do not do the right coding


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

peds48 said:


> Not necessarily. all this does is remove the app from the RAM. uninstalling the app removes all traces of the app and data if the user so chooses. This sometimes is necessary to remove corrupted apps
> 
> You will notice that sometimes DEVs recommend and uninstall of the app instead of an "upgrade"
> 
> this will become more of a "headache" once Apple allows delta upgrades if DEVs do not do the right coding


Yes. You are right about that.
Un-installing an App will remove all traces of the App (and data - if the user chooses).
and there are some situations where you would want to uninstall and then reinstall the App.

Perhaps I should have said *"to restart the App"* perform the following.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Long time no post here at DBS but the GenieGo kind of changes that for me.
DTV gave me the unit and a genie HR 44 upgrade etc., so after a two week run I tried the OOH on my IPAD 2 and it actually worked!!
I watched/streamed an episode recorded on Monday to one of my DVR's and it shocked me that this thing actually worked as it is supposed to, I guess.
Anyway I'm going to continue to use this and see how the whole thing works out travel wise.
I look forward to the OOH on my Galaxy III when they turn it on for Android just to check it out.
DTV has been pretty good to me and I have been with them for 16 years.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Finally today I am seeing the HR24 on the geniego application. I also was able to stream a program within the house. Next step is to try OOH on both iPad and iPhone.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok so I got OOH working and was actually able to stream one SD show. Howver other attempts I would get that the HD DVR was busy so could not stream. The HD DCVRs are all off and not recording shows. I have also found that when I move from OOH back to home I must red minus the application to get it to show the playlist.

I also ended the application and now tried streaming to my Mac in the home and getting geniego is still streaming messages for a few minutes before I can watch. BTW the shows I tried to stream to the iPad that got DVR busy messages didnt get those


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

OOH generally works pretty good for me, but sometimes it takes 3 or so retrys to find GG. . . and the same in returning home.

Killing the multi-task is sometimes a quicker way.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*iOS Client v2.2.117*

*Issue: Shows Missing From Ready To Download*
This is an interesting one. I pulled up the GenieGo app on my iPad and iPhone and selected the Filter for Ready To Download. I found that the shows listed on my iPhone were different than what listed on my iPad. Specifically, the iPhone shows that there are 10 episodes of Copper and 8 episodes of Ripper Street. My iPad shows 5 episodes of Copper and 7 episodes of Ripper Street. I tried forcing closed that app and relaunching, but had the same result.

I've attached some screen shots from my iPhone and iPad.

*iPhone*





























*iPad*





























- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

